# Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long Mountainscape. *Filled pics, page 5*



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome. Put it in the tank and take a pic. Can't wait to see this progress.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> Awesome. Put it in the tank and take a pic. Can't wait to see this progress.


I'll have some pics up tomorrow of it in the tank  It is sitting on the same table atm, in the tank, with the light resting on the glass


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

ooo nice panoramic mountains!


----------



## richardsonabueme (Jul 16, 2012)

*Mountainscape*

Hi Mr. Aqua,

I am new in this forum and I have checked out your thread. I think that you mountainscape really looks cool. I wonder how it looks like in your tank with pretty fishes. I think that it would look awesome with a good light to match the scenery. I hope you can upload the final product!


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks really nice, can't wait to see it in tank.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

In tank shots, with the light resting on the rim!

Substrate bags in the foreground -- Big one is Azoo Plant Bed. Small one is yummy worm poop


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Coool!!! You got the hardscape in the tank. I thought the peak was going to stick out, but it's the perfect height.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Coool!!! You got the hardscape in the tank. I thought the peak was going to stick out, but it's the perfect height.


With substrate added, it's sure to stick out.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

this looks awesome, cant wait to see it in its resting place, love the scape, i did a mountain scape in my 10g journal on my sig too, but i think i like yours better


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> With substrate added, it's sure to stick out.


Don't have time to post the pics atm, but it actually doesn't! I'm a little bummed, I thought it would be kind of cool sticking out. It is about 1mm below the level of the rim.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

wetbizquit said:


> this looks awesome, cant wait to see it in its resting place, love the scape, i did a mountain scape in my 10g journal on my sig too, but i think i like yours better


I quite like yours. I tried to do something similar in my cube, but could never get the substrate to stay put. Probably because I didn't DSM in that tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You're probably lucky that it doesn't stick out. I've found "lace rock" to stink up a room when it's wet and not fully submerged.

Looking great so far. Can't wait to see the rest.



larcat said:


> Don't have time to post the pics atm, but it actually doesn't! I'm a little bummed, I thought it would be kind of cool sticking out. It is about 1mm below the level of the rim.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

love how you can captured a mountain in such a small tank.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Some DSM shots. Tank is fully planted. If you look in the crevices, you can see the chopped up Fissidens Fontanus. Will take a while to grow in, I think 

Plants from GordonRichards, came in beautiful!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice. How many pots of parva did you use?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

15. I could have maybe used another 5 or so, to thicken up the sides, but I am pretty happy with how much I ordered. We have a patch in our big crypt tank with 7 pots worth that is finally looking like a carpet. Took about 6 months.

Does it look thin to you, or about right?



meowschwitz said:


> Nice. How many pots of parva did you use?


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

This is a fantastic tank. Def Subscribing!!!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

larcat said:


> 15. I could have maybe used another 5 or so, to thicken up the sides, but I am pretty happy with how much I ordered. We have a patch in our big crypt tank with 7 pots worth that is finally looking like a carpet. Took about 6 months.
> 
> Does it look thin to you, or about right?


Looks fine to me. Can't wait to see it fill up. It's going to look amazing.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Spider web? Mold? Fungus? Should I be worried?

Found this in the tank this morning. Localized to this little spot.

Otherwise, the DSM seems to be doing great. Couple spots with exposed rhizome are showing new shoots on the Parva (to small to photograph with my crappy camera), which makes me think that the roots are probably doing their thing  The FF that is VERY high on Everest is turning out to be almost impossible to keep wet enough, and is browning a little. I may need to do some tie down after the tank is filled to grow the moss in a few spots that I want to  95% going great though!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The best thing about dry starting: you can spot treat with diluted Excel or peroxide with little worry.

That should take care of whatever it is.


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks Great!! Nice job!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> The best thing about dry starting: you can spot treat with diluted Excel or peroxide with little worry.
> 
> That should take care of whatever it is.


Care to hazard a guess? I'm genuinely curious  I'm going to wait to do anything to it until the fiancee sees it -- She has the MS in plant and soil science, so she knows more stuff than I do


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Steveboos said:


> Looks Great!! Nice job!


I want to thank you, and everyone, who has been so positive and encouraging in this thread.

I've really gotten great advice and people have been very kind about this setup.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Might be some sort of mold. I've seen something like that in my setup, but fortunately it hasn't been invasive.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> Might be some sort of mold. I've seen something like that in my setup, but fortunately it hasn't been invasive.


Sign that I am misting too much? What did you treat with? Peroxide? Excel?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

larcat said:


> Sign that I am misting too much? What did you treat with? Peroxide? Excel?


I think it appears when there's too much moisture, so you may want to hold back on the misting, or mist only areas that dry up faster like the mountain peaks. I used diluted Excel.

When I had an emersed setup of HC, this stringy white mold totally overtook it and I had to dump the whole this out. It can get out of hand, but if you lower the humidity and treat it quickly, you can probably beat it back well enough so it doesn't become a real problem. And I bet once you flood the tank, the stuff'll die.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> I think it appears when there's too much moisture, so you may want to hold back on the misting, or mist only areas that dry up faster like the mountain peaks. I used diluted Excel.
> 
> When I had an emersed setup of HC, this stringy white mold totally overtook it and I had to dump the whole this out. It can get out of hand, but if you lower the humidity and treat it quickly, you can probably beat it back well enough so it doesn't become a real problem. And I bet once you flood the tank, the stuff'll die.


Alright. Physically removed most of it, and whacked the area with Excel.

Here's hoping it doesn't murder the FF!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

More random equipment for the build showed up today:

SS prefilter for the Eheim, Drop checker, Bubble counter.

With some of this (cheap, but fancy for me!) glass ware here, should I go for some inexpensive lily pipes? The stock Eheim outflow does a really good job but... This could be a proper-fancy tank : /

Co2 system still not ordered, waiting for GLA to get in more 45mm atomics.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Beginnings of a shrimp ball in my old tank -- Repashy food, mix of Malawas, Blue Pearls and one Amano. Sorry my pics are terrible.

I stopped doing Co2 in this tank, which is why the DHG looks pathetic. I totally surrendered this to the shrimp. Ball got about 2.5 times bigger by the time I posted.

Wish they all had orange eyes 

Should I just keep these or should I do something fancy in the new tank?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

FANCY! Get something fabulous! :flick:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I love your scape! can't wait til you fill it up


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Spider-web update:

Told the fiancee about it and she babbled some latin names and said it wasn't anything to worry about and that it would all die when we fill the tank. Yay!

She is pushing me towards OEBTs. I'm still not sure I want to shell out for them/can get them to breed.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Welp!

Fiancee has pushed me towards OEBT, so this tank is likely going to house them 

Have some regular tigers coming in trade, and I ordered a TDS pen.

Our primary tank at home has very similar parameters to what this tank probably will: 10-15 ppm Co2, low dosing, low-med light. I'm going to house the regular tigers in a breeder box off that tank for a while as a test run to see how they do in a similar setup.

The 7.5 is mostly torn down. Gave away 30 Blue Pearls and 30 Malawas over the last week. The rest of the Malawa colony is going into the main tank (already were about 25 in there.) Should have the 12 Long in its final resting place in the next few days, and I will probably flood next week!

One nice thing is I won't be getting livestock in the 12 until the end of August at the earliest, so I will have the entire cold season to ponder a cooling solution.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

So. OEBTs will be going in this tank after it is established. Yay!

This has me rethinking Co2 a little. Just a little.

The Fissidens will be fine.

I'm going to hang the light high enough for low/low-med lighting.

The parva is the thing...

I really want this tank to be as pretty as the OEBTs are, and IMHO, parva likes Co2.

IF I inject, it will be very low dosage, maybe 15 ppm, 24/7.

GLA equipment isn't ordered yet, as atomizers aren't stocked yet. That, plus DSM means I have some time to still ponder.

What do you all think? I want a bushy Parva foreground. I want a happy OEBT colony.

Help!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

C. parva doesn't need CO2 at all. Grows slowly regardless of its lighting situation, as well.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> C. parva doesn't need CO2 at all. Grows slowly regardless of its lighting situation, as well.


Doesn't need it, certainly true. Can easily turn into an algae farm without though.

After thinking more about your tanks, and talking some with DK, I think I have decided to kill the Co2 for this tank, and go proper low light.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any plant can be an algae magnet.

I've had C. parva for years in all kinds of environments and have never found that to be the case.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

So. I think I may have solved the flow problem. Remains to be seen with the tank filled, but I am hoping this will push flow on both sides to the opposite glass.

Fits in the tank with about half an inch or so of clearance on either side. The nozzles can be adjusted up or down, but not side to side. Tubing will fit around the eheim outflow tube and onto the barb at the bottom of the "T".

Hopefully the "T" won't decrease the flow so much that it is pathetic. Pump on the 2236 is relatively beefy though.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Also: Ordered a little more fissidens to help fill in some spots that need it in the rock work.

Decided I want a few more pots of Parva to get the forest going.

Anyone selling C. Parva, PM me! Looking for 4-5 pots


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I just realized._ Larcat. Meowschwitz. _We could be related. :eek5:


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> I just realized._ Larcat. Meowschwitz. _We could be related. :eek5:


Both sound vaguely Germanic too. Does that mean we will both have awesome luck with OEBTs? :biggrin:


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Quick update:

LOTS of melt on the Parva, but good solid chunks are seemingly established and looking vibrant.

LOTS of melt though. Looks kinda pathetic ATM.

I've let the soil dry a little more. It is still moist, but no hint of standing water. Things seem a little happier.

Little bit of new growth on the FF. I think that I could fill now and the FF wouldn't float. Got a little bit more of that coming as well though, to fill in a few spots that I didn't get as much coverage as I wanted and to replace a small piece that I killed with a stupid mistake, so a while longer on the DSM. 

Should finish the stand next week, so I can move the tank to it's proper place

Ordered another 5 pots of Parva to add. Since I decided to go non-Co2, and Parva is such a slow grower, I figured I should jump start the forest a little stronger. And Parva is cheap 

So want this thing filled so I can test out the out flow. And it has only been 1.5 weeks!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, livestock (ways off from stocking, obviously, but still pondering.)

After lots of (gracious) communication with DK, and a metric butt-load of reading, I think I have ditched the idea of doing this tank as an OEBT tank.

Getting KH low enough for them to be happy is basically going to require pure RO/DI and rebuilding the hardness, which isn't something I'm particularly interested in doing. I was hoping that a tap-mix with RO top offs would work, but it increasingly sounds like no, it won't.

Not much interest in doing Neos. None of them interest me all that much.

So! That brings me to pondering fish...

What do you think would have maximum personality, that is viable in this tank? One of the things I love about shrimp tanks is they are always up to something.

If clown loaches were 1" long, I would do a half dozen of those in here 

Some ideas I have: 

Darters. Tank size is fine for them, they have interesting behaviors, and this tank will have lots of surface agitation so it getting up to ~ 77-78 degrees in the summer shouldn't be a big deal. The gentleman who runs BTDarters is pretty adamant that mid-high 70s is fine for them given adequate oxegynation. This is what I am leaning towards at the moment. They have huge personalities for such tiny fish. I could also do black worms in the substrate (which I have in a current tank) and culture some scuds before hand to give them a nice live food source in the tank.

One of the dwarf loaches. Chain loaches are the only dwarf loach that is really appealing. Fiancee and I have pondered a tank with them before. I'm pretty confident that this tank is too small to keep them though. That said, over filtered and really good flow which they like... Maybe doable without being cruel to the fish? Again, could culture live food in the tank for them.

Scarlet Badis have plenty of personality, but too much flow in here for them. Same with dwarf puffers. Same with Bettas. Same with freshwater gobies.

Could do a small school of rummynose. Given the length of the tank they would probably school nicely, but tight schooling isn't really personality, and I would be pretty limited to a max of about 7, since they get largish.

I LOVE pygmy corys, but in my experience despite living healthy lives, in nano tanks they are extremely reclusive. I had half a dozen in a 7.5, all of which spent all their time hiding. Moved them to the 55 and we saw them constantly.

Anyone have any ideas?

Is there maybe a smaller loach (I.E smaller than chain loaches) that has the chain loach/clown loach amount of social behavior that I am unaware of?

Darters seem like the best bet, and the conditions are pretty much (I think) perfect for them.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

What about dwarf puffers? You could probably do 1 male and 2 females, especially since the tank is so long. They definitely have personality.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Love them, but pretty sure if will have too much current 




rocksmom said:


> What about dwarf puffers? You could probably do 1 male and 2 females, especially since the tank is so long. They definitely have personality.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

How about celestial pearl danios - they're SO stunning. I had some living happily in a 6.6 bookshelf tank.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Love them also, and have bred them successfully. However, except when mating their behavior isnt all that interesting. They are gorgeous though!



if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> How about celestial pearl danios - they're SO stunning. I had some living happily in a 6.6 bookshelf tank.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

larcat said:


> Love them, but pretty sure if will have too much current


Aww, that's too bad. Mine doesn't mind the current in his tank, but there are also some lower flow areas that he hangs out in.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

What kind of setup?




rocksmom said:


> Aww, that's too bad. Mine doesn't mind the current in his tank, but there are also some lower flow areas that he hangs out in.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

well, I'm gunna fill it today 

Here are pics of the completed stand. Took a little while to make it, but not too long. The footprint will leave about an eighth of an inch on each side of the tank 

Should I stock the tank with Aussie Cattle Dog?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

omg, your dog is too cute  Look at that smile! We have a blue merle Australian shepherd - love those herding dogs!

Love your stand too, very nice.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> omg, your dog is too cute  Look at that smile! We have a blue merle Australian shepherd - love those herding dogs!
> Love your stand too, very nice.


The blue aussie shepherds are gorgeous 

I lucked out with Sinner, she's a good looking dog. Short and fat for a cattle dog though!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

She's ADORABLE. Argh, I think I need one.

You totally need to stock that tank with some more like her


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cute dog, I was considering aussie or a sheltie but ended up with a sheltie because they were a little bit smaller. I like smaller dog but not too small, hehehe

Nice stand, it looks like the only thing holding up the top wood is the nails on the side of it. Do you think it will be strong enough to hold the tank when it is flooded?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

larcat said:


> What kind of setup?


Oops, sorry I missed this. It's a 12" cube with a 501. I cute the spray bar down and have it mounted vertically so right in front of it is pretty strong, but then it kind of swirls and dissipates around the tank.

Cute dog and nice stand. I was too lazy/impatient to build a stand. Definitely paid off for you though.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> Nice stand, it looks like the only thing holding up the top wood is the nails on the side of it. Do you think it will be strong enough to hold the tank when it is flooded?


The top has four cross bars -- one between each set of legs. Those are screwed and glued, and then the top itself is screwed and glued. The bottom set of screws is in the cross bars, not the top itself.

Should be fine! We put about 300 lbs on it and it held fine, so a 100 lb tank should be ok


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is why I couldn't use a full length spray bar on this tank:



















It is directly between our desks!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

looks great!! i used the same black chain on my light suspended over my 10 gal... looks slllllleeeeeeek


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice start. I still can't believe that that tank is 12 gallons. Very cute dog by the way.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, good news is 98% of my moss stayed attached to the rocks and foam! Yay! Should look pretty darned cool as it grows in 

Getting enough flow in this tank is going to be really tough.

I'm going to be doing high flow Gobies and White Clouds.

Debating between a Maxi-Jet 900 and a Tunze 6015 right now. Like the venturi on the Maxi-Jet. Like the design and reviews on the Tunze.

Anyone want to weight in? My Eheim 2236 is not moving nearly as much water as I would like/need for my eventual live stock.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I get what you're saying about a spraybar. Though, a clear spraybar held on with clear suction cups will be a lot less obtrusive at the water line on one side than a black powerhead placed at some point in the tank. 

If aesthetics are important in this case, it would be worth the $5-$10 to test out. If you create one from acrylic, it'll likely disappear when wet.


----------



## Little-AL (Aug 9, 2012)

Love the tank! Scape fits it really well, with the plants grown in will look amazing!

As you say, flow will definitely be an issue! On something of that length and shape a closed oop with a drilled based would probably be best - obviously a bit late for that though... Perhaps just a powerhead at the narrow end furthest from the wall to keep it turning over would be good? Maybe not aesthetically but it will do the job!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Little-AL said:


> Love the tank! Scape fits it really well, with the plants grown in will look amazing!
> 
> As you say, flow will definitely be an issue! On something of that length and shape a closed oop with a drilled based would probably be best - obviously a bit late for that though... Perhaps just a powerhead at the narrow end furthest from the wall to keep it turning over would be good? Maybe not aesthetically but it will do the job!


Thanks for the nice comments. Really looking forward to the growin also. If the moss does what I want/hope it does, it will be a really neat effect.

The powerhead on the one end would be the most pragmatic solution, but I'm going to try to not do it. Equipment on the other end kind of disappears to the eye.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Further minor update: Got a Maxi-Jet 900 for the tank today. Really perfect for what I wanted. Not stirring up my substrate, entire water surface is rippling, really moving things around. Venturi for extra oxygen is a bonus.

Hoping Gobies and White clouds will be happy in here!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Good choice on the power head. Since the tank acts like a room divider... A spraybar would only look good from one side.

Now let's see that thing flooded!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Good choice on the power head. Since the tank acts like a room divider... A spraybar would only look good from one side.
> 
> Now let's see that thing flooded!


I'll post some pics today 

This vermi compost had some twigs in it, so I've got pretty heavily tannin stained water at them moment.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

More good news!

The precycled filter and DSM definetly jump started my cycle.

It has been filled for about 48 hours. 

Ammonia is barely registering (though there is a little, maybe .25). Nitrite is off the charts. Nitrate ~ 15 ppm.

Yay!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Some pics of the tank filled. Kinda messy at the moment, with root trailings sticking out of the substrate. I always have this problem with crypts in shallow substrates. They will rot/break off eventually.

The Parva will also become MUCH lower over time. As it stands, many of the leaves are 3-4 inches long. After a couple months, they will lay down/die, and the parva carpet should settle in at around 1.5-2 inches tall.

Additionally, the moss is essentially invisable right now, only in the deep cracks in the hard scape.

The tank *should* become much more attractive after 3 months or so of maturation. Hopefully the tannins will be gone then also!

I also need to get some little rubber feet for the lid to give some air flow to prevent all the condensation. Probably do that today.

All in all though, I'm very pleased with the start, despite things being a little ugly at the moment  There is LOTS of equipment in the tank against the wall, and happily, I barely notice it. The eye sort of naturally starts at "Everest" and moves to the end that sticks into the room.





































Some surface agitation shots so you can see what the Maxi-jet is doing in this tank. I am *SO* pleased with this power head, and I am confident that Gobies, White Clouds and some Filter Shrimp will be very happy in here!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it filled in.

Is that color really from tannins or is it just from flooding it?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

rocksmom said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see it filled in.
> 
> Is that color really from tannins or is it just from flooding it?



Bit of both. Tds was at 900, tap is 300, so lots of crap in the water. Doing 75% daily. 30x turnover keeps it stirred up.

When it calms down ill add purigen.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice lid! How you get it? I assume your temperature is pretty cool over there.. Lucky! Haha


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice!!!! Is that a Odyssea LED 3watt light 6500k?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That's one good looking scape.


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks great! Love the scaping. Really impressive for how short in height these 12gal longs are!


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought a piece of Lexan cut to size at the local hardware store. I have ended up drilling some holes, evenly spaced, in the top because of temps. Fish I will be putting in don't love the high temps. Very happy with the compromise now 



sayurasem said:


> Nice lid! How you get it? I assume your temperature is pretty cool over there.. Lucky! Haha


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Brief update: Tannins are calming down, and everything is settling in rather well. Couple parva have occasionally gone floated, but nothing horrible. Moss is very, very happy which makes me happy 

Some scuds showed up from somewhere, so I've got a little fauna.

Maybe two more big water changes and I will post some pics. Think I will have the tannins properly under control at that point.



KenRC51 said:


> Very nice!!!! Is that a Odyssea LED 3watt light 6500k?


Thanks!

It is a 36" Marineland doublebright.



OVT said:


> That's one good looking scape.


Appreciated! I hope it looks as good as I want it to when it fills in : /



Williak said:


> Looks great! Love the scaping. Really impressive for how short in height these 12gal longs are!


The height is definitely fun! Thanks for the kind words, appreciated!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Looks good!

Are you finding the light to be adequate? Why did you raise it up so high?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

It is definetly adequate.

I raised it up so much because of algae reports when it is kept on the rim or only raised slightly.

I'll post more pics soon, but the moss and crypts are both very well settled in, and growing 



bigstick120 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Are you finding the light to be adequate? Why did you raise it up so high?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, Just wondering how your tank is doing?


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent scape and tank.


----------



## patco (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes. It's really an excellent tank. Are there any news about it


----------

